# Ramshorn Snails



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Went to three LFS yesterday, B/A ,D/A, A/K. Was told ramshorn sails have'nt been available for years. I remember these snails breeding like crazy! Could this be true?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I've read rams horn snails devour planted tanks. I have a bunch of trumpet snails in mine and they are beneficial even though they are becoming an eye sore at the moment.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You can still get em. & they still take over every tank in your house if you let em. Aquabid usually has em. Why would you want them? Clown loach food all they good for, oh n multiplying like CRAZY. Baby lungfish love em too. My girls 55gal community tanks went from 5-8 to literally thousands in couple months.I never noticed them hurting plants, I actually think they cleaned them. Certain plants might taste better than others.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

When my now adult son was a little booger I let him take over a 35g with a couple of angel fish in it. His buss. plan was to breed ramshorns, trade them for credit at a couple of lfs, then sell me the credits for cash. The ramshorns where very prolific, I made sure he kept on top of his two water changes per week and he was a happy little snail wrangler for a year or two.
Now I just want one per tank, just for something to look at in the solo P tanks. Might look into how appropriate they would be for my arowanas diet and let them go at it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool. I think it only takes one to multiply. Actually they only went crazy in the community tank. Piranha must eat bigger ones cause I only see small ones in my tanks.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

[quote name='BRUNER247' date='30 September 2010 - 02:07 PM' timestamp='1285870057' post='2596050']
Cool. I think it only takes one to multiply. Actually they only went crazy in the community tank. Piranha must eat bigger ones cause I only see small ones in my tanks.
[/quote

I imagine snails would be a good suppliment for a Ps diet. I ended up buying some nerite (assassin) snails, they seem to be the flavour of the month around here lately. Was told they are salt water, survive in fresh water, but their eggs don't, and they eat other snails. 
Buddy suggested I grab some trumpet and milaysian snails, no charge, should have taken him up on the offer.
Forgot to ask how they are with plants, probably safe, sounds like they're strictly carnivores, $#!te, guess they may not be any help with the algae I miss.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

whoever told you that nerites eat other snails were wrong. nerites do lay white annoying eggs everywhere but they dont hatch. now the assassin snails are a whole different thing and will kill all the snails in your tank. they do lay eggs and some eggs do hatch if even the right care. malaysian trumpet snails is 1 snail not 2 types of snails btw.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

I Can Mate, thank you for the corrections, now I don't know what I bought, have to wait and see if any 'annoying eggs' start appearing. Seriously though, hate being missinformed, and passing it on. Have to start hit google and educate myself.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

nerites snails are round like a pond snail mainly green to olive color unless you get the fancy zebra ones. assassin snails have a cone shape with yellow and black stripings and sometimes called bumblebee snails

nerites snails are round like a pond snail mainly green to olive color unless you get the fancy zebra ones. assassin snails have a cone shape with yellow and black stripings and sometimes called bumblebee snails


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Ibanez247 said:


> I've read rams horn snails devour planted tanks. I have a bunch of trumpet snails in mine and they are beneficial even though they are becoming an eye sore at the moment.


Ramshorn snails generally will eat only the most delicate plants, preferring algae, uneaten fish food, and dead fish. Some varieties do particularly enjoy eating the leaves of stem plants such as cabomba and anacharis.

"who keeps those anyways" ??????????

http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=ramshornsnails

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramshorn_snail


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

I can now confirm I have 4 anentome helena (assassin snail). The snail reffered to me as malaysian where pond snails.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

ship them to me ill buy them.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> ship them to me ill buy them.


The little buggers have disappeared under the drift wood or into the gravel, so much for 'something to look at'
Are the rare in your area?


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

I Can Mate said:


> nerites snails are round like a pond snail mainly green to olive color unless you get the fancy zebra ones. assassin snails have a cone shape with yellow and black stripings and sometimes called bumblebee snails
> 
> nerites snails are round like a pond snail mainly green to olive color unless you get the fancy zebra ones. assassin snails have a cone shape with yellow and black stripings and sometimes called bumblebee snails


I Can Mate, I like your style.

Thanks for the further explanation, but I was embarrassed into googling the above subjects, something I will do before posting in the future!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

lol dont be embarrassed its a learning process we all learn something new every day. No one knows everything about our aquatic hobby


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Just joking about the embarressed part, you have all been very welcoming and generous with advice. This forum has made the P experiance even more exciting.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

If I ba20 knew how to ship I have like 10 assassins snails I don't need


----------

